# favorite video game genre, or favorite franchise



## matt.m (Sep 7, 2006)

I like playing the Madden football, NBA 2k, NCAA football, Street Fighter series, and the UFC/Pride titles.  I can't leave out the Smackdown Series as well.


----------



## crushing (Sep 7, 2006)

Definitely Madden for me, although I don't play it nearly as much as I used to.  It's probably been a few months since I last played Madden.  Every once in a while I gotta challenge my oldest boy, to make sure I still have it.  

I haven't played the UFC/Pride titles, are they much different than the pro-wrestling games?  I never really liked those much.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Sep 7, 2006)

I really enjoy the Need for Speed games and most of the Resident Evil series.

And Halo.

Jeff


----------



## OUMoose (Sep 7, 2006)

Though I'm not a console gamer by any stretch, my 2 favorites would be Grand Turismo and Virtual Fighter.


----------



## michaeledward (Sep 7, 2006)

Age of Empires / Age of Kings and the like ....

I've spent entirely too much time playing 'The Battle For Middle Earth'.


----------



## hwarangdo-adam (Sep 7, 2006)

counter strike condition zero


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Sep 7, 2006)

I'm awfully fond of the horror survival genre.  Games such as Kuon, Silent Hill, The Suffering, etc.

When I get too scared, though, it's Spyro or Crash for me.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Sep 7, 2006)

Street Fighter series

Legacy of Kain series


----------



## matt.m (Sep 7, 2006)

crushing said:


> Definitely Madden for me, although I don't play it nearly as much as I used to. It's probably been a few months since I last played Madden. Every once in a while I gotta challenge my oldest boy, to make sure I still have it.
> 
> I haven't played the UFC/Pride titles, are they much different than the pro-wrestling games? I never really liked those much.


 
Yeah,
the 2 UFC/Pride games are very much like the smackdown series.  The training modes are what make them different.  Not great, however not bad either.


----------



## BlackCatBonz (Sep 8, 2006)

Splinter Cell for me.


----------



## KempoShaun (Sep 8, 2006)

Star Wars, all the way.  Short of that, I'll be very content with Kingdom Hearts, except the horrible gameboy version they did...


----------

